# alabama support groups



## fyrewerk (Nov 11, 2009)

just wondering if any support groups in alabama have formed, thought one was at uab but havent heard anything


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I'm not aware of any. I'm in Bham and have done some research but haven't come up with anything. Would you be interested in starting a group? PM me if you'd like to discuss.


----------

